# Savage .17 Mach2



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I have one of these with the heavy barrel from Dick's SG. I had it several months before mounting a 3-9 Variable scope on it and them trying to sight it in. I had a mother of a time trying to fill the clip. The shells would just explode out of the clip while trying to insert it into the gun and if it went in, they would jump out when I tried to close the bolt. Also, if I got a shell to start chambering with the forward action of the bolt, it would go sideways, get distorted, and scare hell out of me! Anyways, I finally got to load some single shot and got on the paper but these shots were all over the place. Anyone else have anything like this happen with one of these? I had same gun in an 17HMR and didn't have any probs at all. If I didn't know better, I'd say Savage tried to cut some corners with these smaller shells and us a 22 clip-or at least a jacked up version of one!


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

I think you have a bad clip. Some of these rifles have bad clips. You can send it to Savage and they will replace it. Meanwhile you might want to by another clip from Dicks or some other sporting arms store. as for the shots being all over the place , check to make sure that your screws are all tight. Sometimes these screws are not tight and can cause your shots to do this. Good luck........


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks, I look into those.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

Cj , Did You Ever Get That 17, Sighted In , I Have A Savage 17 Mach 2 Stainless Heavy Barrel I Wouldnt Part With !! That Thing Shoots Great!! I Do Think That The Use A .22 Clips Too. I Just Bought About 2000 Rds Of Mach 2 To Shoot This Summer Before Ammo Goes Up On The 1st!! Its Going Up 20% So I Heard And I Belief Em!!


----------

